# How long does Avocado keep in the fridge?



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I never used Avocado before and once you cut it and put in the fridge it turn brown very fast - is it still ok to eat? How many days can it stay in the ridge like that? I do cover wrap it up in the cling film of course.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

wow, you have LEFTOVER avocados? ;-)

i've heard a few things... that if you leave the seed in, it's less likely to brown. also the browning can be stopped with a little lemon juice. it certainly doesn't hurt the avo, it's like an apple... it's the air that makes the browning happen, it's not mold or anything.

i've eaten plenty of brownish avos and they were delish. if you make guacamole, you've gotta remember the lemon juice or it turns all brown fast.

enjoy!

k


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I've kept avocado in an air tight container with the pit for 4 or 5 days and it only turned slightly brown. When I make guacamole I always use the pits as a garnish, too. They really help slow down the browning process.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I usually just cut a quarter out of the avocado at a time, leaving the pit in it, cover it with cling wrap and put it in the fridge for 1 to 3 days if it lasts that long. dd never seems to mind the browning, although sometimes I scrape it off with a knife but it's no big deal. It's the same browning you see on apples and pears.

I've also heard that if you have a whole ripe avocado that you don't want to go off, you can put it in the fridge for up to 10 days to stop it ripening further. It happens sometimes if I buy a whole bag of avocados that all ripen at the same time.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

If I have leftover that won't get used up the next day, I mush it up and freeze it for ds to eat later.

If I know we'll eat the other half tomorrow, I'll leave the pit in and cover with plastic wrap.


----------

